

Ask HN: How do you use IRC? - jrgnsd

I see a lot of people and projects advertising the fact that they can be found on an IRC channel. I've tried it before, but generally I find that it's too distracting.<p>How does the HN community use IRC? Any tips on how to successfully use IRC to promote a company, product or project?
======
jhchabran
I wouldn't say you'll use IRC directly to promote. It's just another
communication channel with people. Think of like twitter, everyone is almost
always online thanks to bouncers or irssi+ssh setups and you can query whoever
you want or need. They may respond if they see your message and think it
deserves an answer.

I'd say most of its interest comes from the support channels like #rubyonrails
or #python where you basically help people. After a while, you get to know
regular users and thus making new connections or even friendships. As an
example, I've got friends hanging out in a french sys-admin related channel
who sent to me people looking for python training. I made an offer and we
later called to them to finalize the order. I'd say such things are a
consequence of your genuine participation in channels rather an objective in
itself.

I use quassel as an IRC client, the core is installed on my personal server,
being always connected. I connect from my home or my laptop and always get
only what I haven't read thanks to quassel acting a bit like IMAP. I also have
a bitlbee setuped in order to act as a gateway to gtalk and hipchat, meaning I
got every single possible chat protocol I may use in quassel.

I desactivated notifications, which means If I minimize quassel, I won't see
anything, letting me focused. After each focused work cycle ( like every 30-45
minutes ) I just check if anything happened there and answers depending its
importance and my current priorities. I don't say I'm not available, which may
lead in a debate on why I can't answer right know, I just don't answer back
until I got prioritized stuff done first.

This way I can handle chat with wrecking daily productivity. As opposed to
that, phone just trouble my productivity, I almost never answer on my phone
except for a few people and use almost exclusively chat to avoid that.

------
debacle
I use bersirc. It's an old client, but it checks out. It's very simple to use.

You're not going to be able to use it to market a product, unless you're
specifically targeting hackers or bearded system administrators.

